# Oregon



## DG1959 (Mar 19, 2020)

Searching for clones near Albany ....


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 9, 2020)

people like this piss me the fuck off hope he gets a cut of hemp


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 9, 2020)

DG1959 said:


> Searching for clones near Albany ....


You try Craigslist in Portland?


----------



## joken (Apr 17, 2020)

Call the Grass Hut in Keizer. Keven may have some


----------



## peterstoke (Apr 17, 2020)

why not just buy some decent feminised seeds from a reputable seed bank?


----------



## Oregrown greenbudz (Apr 29, 2020)

Hit up the dispensaries some have them in oregon


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 29, 2020)

why put this in the vertical forum?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 29, 2020)

Archive in Portland seems to have reputable clones


----------



## Humboldtcalikidd (Apr 29, 2020)

DG1959 said:


> Searching for clones near Albany ....


I got someone up there if you need them


----------



## Weouthere (Apr 30, 2020)

Dude you’re in Oregon go to a dispensary..


----------



## Renfro (May 26, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> people like this piss me the fuck off hope he gets a cut of hemp


or worse, the clone herpes in the form of mites or PM. lol


----------



## Nappertunity (May 26, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Archive in Portland seems to have reputable clones


I second this, Portland's only like an hour away from Albany right?


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 26, 2020)

There has to be a place in Salem or Corvallis that is selling clones. You can't swing a dead cat without hitting a weed store along I-5..


----------



## Gond00s (May 26, 2020)

Renfro said:


> or worse, the clone herpes in the form of mites or PM. lol


Plant scabies


----------



## Weouthere (May 27, 2020)

Nappertunity said:


> I second this, Portland's only like an hour away from Albany right?


I 3rd it. Just picked up some thin mint seeds from them.. 2013 cannabis cup winning genetics. So stoked to pop em


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 27, 2020)

Weouthere said:


> I 3rd it. Just picked up some thin mint seeds from them.. 2013 cannabis cup winning genetics. So stoked to pop em


How many seeds and what did they cost?


----------



## Weouthere (May 27, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> How many seeds and what did they cost?


I got a 10 pack of “Polynesian” Thin Mints. It’s the 2013 cannacup winning cut x Faceoff OG. 
Date on the back says June 2017. 
It was $156.
The guy who sold em to me said that they usually retail a little higher, like $200-$240. 

They had some other awesome beans I want to eventually try out.. 

I did actually get some bud from the dispensary that was grown from the same seeds (love this local shit) and man.. some thin mints gas for sure. 

I also picked up a pack of seeds (Power Pineapple) from Solsgreen in Bandon, OR over the weekend for $18. Gonna grow those outside but super stoked.


----------



## Neauz2game (May 29, 2020)

Is there safe way to ship a clone? Lol maybe a stupid question but if one of has any ideas or suggestions I will send my man, in the vertical section of the forum asking for a clone, a decent clone lol I am serious. I recently rooted 11 and have many more cuttings to take. All strains are of good quality that I grew from seed that came from a reputable seed bank. Lol


----------



## raggyb (May 31, 2020)

m4s73r said:


> why put this in the vertical forum?


maybe he gonna grow clones vertical and we havta wait a very long time to see. Albany is New York not F'in oreogon. Hey I'm lookin for clones in utah~ they hard to find here


----------



## Weouthere (Jun 1, 2020)

raggyb said:


> maybe he gonna grow clones vertical and we havta wait a very long time to see. Albany is New York not F'in oreogon. Hey I'm lookin for clones in utah~ they hard to find here


There’s an Albany in OR. Big city. Not as big as NYs though, maybe the same about of bums..


----------



## xtsho (Jun 1, 2020)

Yes there is an Albany Oregon.

Albany is the county seat of Linn County, and the 11th largest city in the State of Oregon.

Albany calls itself the "rare metals capital of the world", producing zirconium, hafnium and titanium.

Albany and the surrounding communities are major exporters of grass seed. Other crops produced include corn, beans, mint, strawberries, and hazelnuts. Linn County is also referred to as the "Grass Seed Capital of the World".

There was a 21 car pileup on I-5 years ago due to field burning smoke obscuring visibility

Seven people died tragically on Aug. 3, 1988, when a controlled field fire jumped its boundaries and smoke drifted across all four lanes of Interstate 5 south of Albany.


----------



## Nappertunity (Jun 1, 2020)

raggyb said:


> maybe he gonna grow clones vertical and we havta wait a very long time to see. Albany is New York not F'in oreogon. Hey I'm lookin for clones in utah~ they hard to find here


Aw, bless your heart.


----------



## raggyb (Jun 3, 2020)

xtsho said:


> a controlled field fire jumped its boundaries and smoke drifted across all four lanes of Interstate 5 south of Albany.


and therein lies the most exciting thing that ever happened in Albany, Oregon...you heard it hear on Roll it Up.


----------



## GrowOR12 (Sep 7, 2020)

www.seedsman.com


----------



## Bigdaddy76 (Sep 26, 2020)

peterstoke said:


> why not just buy some decent feminised seeds from a reputable seed bank?


If you can find a clone that has been properly pheno hunted, then buying seeds is just silly. It could take 100’s or 1000’s of seeds to find that unicorn, you’re getting from clone. Obviously you need to find the correct clone place. A properly pheno hunted clone can be sell for around $1000, and is worth every penny! Obviously that’s the high side but some places actually put in the work, to find/acquire best phenos of strains. Shit, I’d happily pay $1000 for an authentic, Ken Estes cut of Granddaddy Purple or any unicorn of a specific strain!


----------

